# Lifting Equipment Inspection Standard



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

إخوانى الأعزاء جئت إليكم بأكواد ومواصفات التفتيش لمعدات الرفع لكل مهتم بهذا المجال وأسأل الله أن ينفعكم به وأى مهندس محتاج أى كود فى معدات الرفع فليطلبه

:63:
:1:


----------



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Wire Rope Slings
:15:
:63:
:1:
:5:


----------



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Webbing Slings
:16:
:16:
:16:


----------



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Overhead & Gantry Cranes
:1:
:16:


----------



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Shackles standard


----------



## virtualknight (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزيل الشكر على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

BS 7121 Part 2 Cranes Testing & Inspection- 2003

http://www.4shared.com/document/u-g71HOu/BS_7121-2-2003.html

BS 7121 Part 1 Code of practice for safe use of cranes
http://www.4shared.com/document/N-H3ZOhe/BS_7121-1-2006.html


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

Offshore cranes 7121-11
http://www.4shared.com/document/_y9ldZlO/BS_7121-11-1998.html


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

BS 2573 Rules for design of Cranes
:13:


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

BS 2853 The design and testing of steel overhead runway beam
:1::63::77:


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

أتمنى من أى مهندس يحتاج أى كود أو مواصفة خاصة بالأوناش أو معدات الرفع أن يطلب
:15::63::1:


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

*أتمنى من أى مهندس يحتاج أى كود أو مواصفة خاصة بالأوناش أو معدات الرفع أن يطلب
:16::16::16::16:
*


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

API-8B Recommended Practice for Procedures for Inspections, Maintenance,Repair and Remanufacture of Hoisting Equipment

ASME B30.7 Base Mounted Drum Hoist


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

Asme b30.11-i998 monorails and underhung cranes
:15::14::63:


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

overhead and gantry cranes (top running bridge,single girder, underhung hoist
:63::63::63: ​


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

asme b30.18-i 998 stacker cranes (top or under running bridge, multiple girder with top or under running trolley hoist


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

BS 1757 Power - Driven Mobile Cranes


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

BS 7121 PART 5 Tower Crane
:1::1::1:


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

BS 7121 PART 11 Offshore crane


----------



## سليمان1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

بعض الأكواد والمواصفات الخاصة بمعدات الرفع
:12::12::12:


----------



## سليمان1 (19 أغسطس 2011)

يا إخوانى ما تنسوش اللى محتاج أى كود خاص معدات الرفع يطلب 
BS 3243 Chain Block
BS 4898 Chain Lever Hoist
:1::1::1:


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (26 أغسطس 2011)

ملفات ممتازة
شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## مدحت صبرى (30 أغسطس 2011)

*جزيل الشكر على هذه الملفات القيمة*​


----------



## سليمان1 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*Lifting Container*

BS 7072 Inspection and repair offshore container
Offshore container Design, structure, testing, inspection and marking


----------



## soudy1974 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحه لا توجد كلمات تفيك حقك من الشكر سوى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي سلمان
مجهود جبار

ولو كنت أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع كامل ضمن قسم السلامة المهنية
فهو موسوعة للمواصفات القياسية البريطانية
حول جميع معدات الرفع وتجهيزاتها
وأتمنى أن تتابع بوضع كامل الملفات ولو لم يطلبها أي أخ
مع تحياتي


----------



## سليمان1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً مهندس غسان شكراً جميع الإخوة والزملاء وأستمر إن شاء الله فى إستكمال المكتبة وأسأل الله أن ينفع بها


----------



## سليمان1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

BS 4429 Rigging Screws
 BS 4278 Eyebolts for Lifting Purposes


----------



## سليمان1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

BS 4278 Eyebolts for Lifting Purposs

BS 4429 Rigging Screw


:56::56::56:​


----------



## سليمان1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

BS 2903 Higher tensile steel hook for chains, slings, blocks and general purposes


----------



## سليمان1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

Hooks
:56::56::56:


----------



## elswany (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سليمان1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

Pulley Blocks:16::16::16:


----------



## سليمان1 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو أن تكون هذه المكتبة مفيدة


----------



## سليمان1 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

life boat winches:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## سليمان1 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

LEEA Safety Guide


----------



## سليمان1 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Lifting Equipments Engineers Association (LEEA) Safety Guide


----------



## سليمان1 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*forklift*

forklift inspection
:77::77::77:


----------



## سليمان1 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*forklift*

BS ISO 8611 Flat Ballets for Fork Lifts
:14::12::1:


----------



## سليمان1 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Crosby Lifting


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي سلمانمجهود جبارمشكور على المتابعة


----------



## mohkoraym (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك الخير الكثير


----------



## سليمان1 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

BS 7121-14 Side Boom pipelayers


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الكريم أسأل الله أن يجري لك عطاءً لا ينقطع كما أجريت مشاركاتك بصورة لم تنقطع حتى الآن

أنا لي طلبات بسيطة من حضرتك واعذرني لأنني لست متخصصاً في الرفع ولكني أضطر لتصميم بعد مستلزمات الرفع للمعدات التي نصممها

يعني أنا سابقً كان عندي أكواد بريطانية تتكلم عن spreader beams design ولكن يبدو أنني فقدتها رجاءً رفعها لو كانت عندك

وكذلك شركة كروسبي أنا أعلم أن الكتالوج الخاص بها موجود على موقعها ولكنه مرفوع صفحة صفحة ولا أستطيع تحميله كله جملة واحدة، إذا أمكن إن حضرتك تتيح لنا هذه الكتالوجات كاملة تكون مجزي عنا خيراً (إضافة لخيرك الأصلي إن شاء الله)

وطلب ثالث، أنا عندي سلسلة أكواد الجمعية الأمريكية B30 كما سبق وأن رفعتها في أحد المنتديات الشقيقة
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47597
وبالمناسبة فإن النسخ الموجودة في هذا الرابط أحدث من النسخ الموجودة مع حضرتك وطبعاً يسرني أن أهديها لك إن كانت فعلاً كذلك، ولكن كما هو واضح فإن هناك انقطاع في هذه السلسة يعني مثلاً
ASME B30.4
ASME B30.15
ASME B30.23
ASME B30.24

غير موجودة وكذلك لا أدري هل توجد في السلسلة أكواد بعد ASME B30.25 أم لا
إذا كان لدى حضرتك هذه الإصدارات أكون مضيفاً شكراً على شكر لحضرتك إن شاء الله.


----------



## سليمان1 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*Spreader Beam*

أخى أبوأنس إن شاء الله تنفعك هذه الملفات وهى المستخدمة بالفعل فى حسابات Spreader Beams نسألك الدعاء


----------



## سليمان1 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

أيضاً asme b30.25 ومتشكر جداً على هذه الإصدرات القيمة


----------



## سليمان1 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى أبوأنس الإصدارات هايلة ولكن يبدو إن فى مشكلة فى تحميلهم لو ممكن ترفعهم مرة أخرى حتى تعم الفائدة نكون شاكرين وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محم ع (14 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## rewmarine (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً جزيلا اخي الحبيب*

اشكرك اخي شكرا جزيلا فكم نهلنا من موضوعك الغير عادي فهذة المواصفات غير متاحة مجانا الا عندك هنا :75:
نفعنا الله بعلمك 
ونفعك بدعائنا
وجزاكم الله خيراً

رضا العوضي


----------



## ابو ايليا (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششكور جدا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (24 أكتوبر 2011)

سليمان1 قال:


> أخى أبوأنس الإصدارات هايلة ولكن يبدو إن فى مشكلة فى تحميلهم لو ممكن ترفعهم مرة أخرى حتى تعم الفائدة نكون شاكرين وجزاك الله خيراً


بداية أنا أعتذر لك جداً على التأخر في الرد
انا جربت أحد الروابط ووجدتها تعمل بكفائة، هذه الملفات ليست من رفعي الخاص ولذلك فهي مرفوعة على موقع ziddu وهذا الموقع من المواقع المملة في التحميل، أعتذر إليك وأرجو محاولة التحميل وإذا كان وجدت تلف في بعض الروابط فأخبرني عنها وأنا أن شاء الله أعيد رفعها مرة أخرى.


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (24 أكتوبر 2011)

سليمان1 قال:


> أخى أبوأنس إن شاء الله تنفعك هذه الملفات وهى المستخدمة بالفعل فى حسابات Spreader Beams نسألك الدعاء


أشكرك أخي الكريم على ملف الحسابات.
هو أنا ليس عندي إلى حد كبير مشكلة في حسابات spreader beams التقليدية، ولكني كنت رأيت في أحد الأكواد البريطانية تصميمات غير تقليدية لـ spreader beams وكانت لها تفاصيل رائعة ولكني فقدت هذا الكود، مثل spreader beams ثلاثية ورباعية وبعضها حر التحميل ويستخدم بكرات لتعيدل أماكن آذان الرفع.


----------



## سليمان1 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

إخوانى المشرفين كنت أقترح أن يثبت الموضوع بمنتدى الفلزات أو الميكانيكا أو السلامة فهو يتعلق بهم أيضاً حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## خرخوم (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء 
انا متخصص في مجال اجراء الاختبارات النهائية وحسب المواصفات الاوروبية "Testing & commissioning " في مجال المصاعد اعمل مع شركة في الامارات , 
ابحث عن شركة نفطية للعمل معها في هدا المجال ؟؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر 
[email protected]


----------



## moheb2011 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على المجهود الكبير و ربنا يجازيك خيرا


----------



## geosherif (7 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع وادعوا الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## moheb2011 (10 فبراير 2012)

هل من الممكن ان ترفع لى نسخه من BS 3032-1958 الخاصه بال shackles و جزاك الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## said said (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------



## motaiam (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم الحساب


----------



## mohamedbadawy (12 فبراير 2012)

*الأخ سليمان 1*

بصراحه يا جماعه لساني يعجز عن الشكر للأخ الفاضل الكريم سليمان 1 و اسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يزيده علما و يرفعه به فى الدنيا و الآخره


----------



## سليمان1 (25 فبراير 2012)

*BS 3032-1958(Higher Tensile Steel) Shackles*

شكراً وجزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الكلمات الطيبة :56::56::56:
أخى Moheb تفضل الكود المطلوب


----------



## khaledmenshawy (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaledmenshawy (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكورر


----------



## noar202 (14 أبريل 2012)

ممكن الاقي عندك اي معلومات عن safe load indicator ispection &calibration


----------



## سليمان1 (14 أبريل 2012)

*Safe Load Indicators/RCI's*

أخى نور تفضل هذه المواصفة التى تتضمن طلبك بشكل مفصل أسأل الله أن ينفعك به


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سليمان1 (24 مايو 2012)

وإياك أخى العزيز


----------



## واثق الخطوه (26 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mailk39 (18 أغسطس 2012)

alf chokr akhi


----------



## lordysm (27 أغسطس 2012)

بداية نشكركم على المجهودات العظيم ، بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير
معذرة ان ايحث عن :
Bs 5639 part4 
bs 3726
bs iso 22915-8
برجاء المساعد ان امكن ، مع خاص الشكر


----------



## سليمان1 (30 أغسطس 2012)

أخى BS 5639 أدرجته فى صفحة 4 تجده فى الرابط التالى علماً بأنه إنتهى العمل به وإستبدل ب BS ISO 5057 تجده أيضاً فى الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t279581-4.html


----------



## soudy1974 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اخوانى الاعزاء جميعا موضوع مهم جدا وهو :
لماذا يجب استخدام box sections فى بناء ccu's طبقا للمواصفه EN12079 رغم انه غير مذكور بها ذلك ؟؟


----------



## محمد 1000 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ضوري اخي ان امكن
bs 7121-7
bs 7121-8


----------



## askndr (19 نوفمبر 2012)

سليمان1 قال:


> BS 7121 Part 2 Cranes Testing & Inspection- 2003
> 
> 4shared.com - free file sharing and storage
> 
> ...


The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## سليمان1 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

سيتم رفع المواصفات المطلوبة فى أقرب وقت إن شاء الله


----------



## aluosh (11 مارس 2013)

بجد مجهود اكثر من رائع 
برجاء محتاج bs 7121 part 7 ضرورى 
اكون شاكر ان وجتو عندك


----------



## hadjbakar (18 مارس 2013)

[جزاك الله الف خير اخخخخييييييييييييي


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (22 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم بارك الله بكم وبجهودكم ومشكورين


----------



## سليمان1 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جئتكم بمواصفات 2012 CRANE INSPECTION

BS 7121-2-1:2012 Code of practice for the safe use of cranes Part 2-1: Inspection, maintenance and thorough examination 
General


http://www.4shared.com/office/Xwb3SUpW/BS_7121-2-1_2012_TE_cranes_gen.html


----------



## سليمان1 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*BS 7121-2-3 2012 cranes mobile.pdf*

http://www.4shared.com/office/QIHbwwIQ/BS_7121-2-3_2012_TE_cranes_mob.html

ملحوظة هامة 
تم إلغاء إختبار الحمل الزائد (Proof load test 1.25 of SWL) الذى كان مطلوب كل أربعة سنوات طبقاً للمواصفة القديمة وذلك بسبب الأضرار التى قد تنجم نتيجة تكرار الإختبار والأسباب مشروحة بالتفصيل فى المواصفة


----------



## سليمان1 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

BS 7121-2-5 2012 cranes - tower.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/office/Cfjx-VNe/BS_7121-2-5_2012_TE_cranes_-_t.html


----------



## سليمان1 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

BS 7121-2-7 cranes overhaed.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/office/fhUL7u7t/BS_7121-2-7_TE_cranes_overhaed.html


----------



## noar202 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي العزيز المهندس سليمان السلام عليكم وجزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك
اخي العزيز عندي استفسارين واتمنى ان اجد لديك الجواب
1- كيف يمكننا كمهندسين لمعدات الرفع الحصول على التحديثات في المواصفات الصادره كما ذكرت انت في ملاحظتك حول اختبار الحمل الزائد للكريننات.
سؤالي هو هل هناك اشتراك في منظمة او هيءه للحصول على هذه التحديثات حين صدورها.
ملحوظة هامة 
تم إلغاء إختبار الحمل الزائد (Proof load test 1.25 of SWL) الذى كان مطلوب كل أربعة سنوات طبقاً للمواصفة القديمة وذلك بسبب الأضرار التى قد تنجم نتيجة تكرار الإختبار والأسباب مشروحة بالتفصيل فى المواصفة.

2- هل لديك اي شي فيما يتعلق باختبار وفحص حاويات النقل البحري offshore containers وبالذات مايتعلق ب padeyes / casting corner.
شكرا مره اخرى على مجهودك​


----------



## سليمان1 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

noar202 قال:


> اخي العزيز المهندس سليمان السلام عليكم وجزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك
> اخي العزيز عندي استفسارين واتمنى ان اجد لديك الجواب
> 1- كيف يمكننا كمهندسين لمعدات الرفع الحصول على التحديثات في المواصفات الصادره كما ذكرت انت في ملاحظتك حول اختبار الحمل الزائد للكريننات.
> سؤالي هو هل هناك اشتراك في منظمة او هيءه للحصول على هذه التحديثات حين صدورها.
> ...



أخى العزيز فى الحقيقة التحديثات تأتى من خلال المطالعة بشكل مستمر للمواصفات والأكواد الجديدة على موقع BSI مثلاً ومعرفة ما إذا كانت سارية أو ألغيت وذلك من خلال الموقع ذاته الذى يفيدك عن أخر نسخة سارية وإذا كان يمكنك شراء الكود الجديد أو لشركتك التى تعمل بها سيكون ذلك رائع وإذا لم تتمكن من الشراء يمكنك الإستفسار على مواقع تحتوى على جروبز مثل Linked in حيث يجيبك الكثير من المتخصصين عن محتوى المواصفة الجديدة والتعديلات

أما بخصوص Offshore container يمكنك الإطلاع على صفحة رقم 3 تجد فيها المواصفة القديمة والجديدة وبالمناسبة LEEA أعدت كورس جديد عن هذا الموضوع ضمن الدبلومات التى يمكن الحصول عليها عن طريق الدراسة عن بعد يمكنك إلقاء نظرة على الموقع ... بالتوفيق أخى العزيز


----------



## noar202 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي العزيز المهندس سليمان
الف الف شكر على ردك وانا بالفعل راجعت صفحة 3 وحصلت على المطلوب وشكرا على توضيحك بخصوص التحديثات.
تحياتي


----------



## noar202 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي العزيز م/ سلمان 
انا بحاجه ل
[h=2]British Standard for Hooks, BS EN ISO 1837: 2003[/h][h=2]International Standard Organization, ISO 2141 / 2766[/h]ISO General Lifting Purpose 3266: 1984

BS EN 13155: 2003, Cranes – Safety- Non-fixed load lifting attachment 

British Standard- BS 7121 – 4


ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## noar202 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساعده ضروريه من الجميع*

:i need your help with these standard
bs en 818-7
bs en 13157
bs en iso 1837
bs en 13155 2003
bs en 14502 2005
bs iso 2330
bs 3726
bs 5777
bs iso 22915
bs iso 5766
bs en iso 3691-1
جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## سليمان1 (20 يناير 2014)

أسف على التأخير


----------



## سليمان1 (20 يناير 2014)

:79::79:


----------



## hanyronaldo (14 مايو 2014)

تسلم ايديك 

جزاك الله كل خير 

كنت محتاج BS EN 1285-4 hg الجزء الرابع


----------



## اشرف فخرئ (12 يونيو 2014)

ineed BS EN13411-3


----------



## noar202 (18 يونيو 2014)

تفضل اخي


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (18 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## morad mohamed (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويبارك في صحتك ... مجهود وفير وعظيم ... الف شكر


----------



## CLOTHO (24 ديسمبر 2014)

thanks


----------



## خلدون سليمان (10 فبراير 2015)

كل الشكر والتحية لك استاذ سليمان ولكل الشباب المشاركين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سليمان1 (30 مايو 2015)

*Bechtel Rigging Handbook_2nd عدنا مرة أخرى بقضل الله*

السلام عليكم جئت إليكم مرة أخرى ولله الحمد والمنة بعد إعادة الموضوع بعد حذفه لشكوى من بعض الجهات ولكن الإدارة مشكورة جداً أعادت الموضوع للحياة مرة أخرى..فلنكمل على بركة الله ... اليوم معى كتاب مهم جداً من شركة بيكتل Bechtel فى الحقيقة وجدته مفيد جداً نفعكم الله به

http://www.4shared.com/office/F5YqQQtwba/Bechtel_Rigging_Handbook_2nd_e.html


----------



## noar202 (3 أغسطس 2015)

المعذره اخوتي الاعزاء

انا من اليمن
ابحث غن عمل في اي دوله في مجال فحص معدات الرفع
اربع سنوات خبره وعندي المستوى الاول-الانترانس- والثاني من leea
عندي كمان ndt ii - mpi - dpi

الشكر الجزيل على تفهمكم


----------



## Abou Abdou (3 أغسطس 2015)

لساني يعجز عن الشكر للأخ الفاضل الكريم سليمان 1 و اسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يزيده علما و يرفعه به فى الدنيا و الآخره
و لي سؤال لو تفضلتم 
هل هناك مواصفة تنص علي عدم استخدام الومبيل كران mobile crane بعد مدة زمنية محددة نتيجة لضعف الجسم المعدني بمرور الوقت او الاستخدام ​


----------



## sayed00 (3 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى سليمان


----------



## مهندس ابومالك (2 سبتمبر 2015)

مشككككككككككككككور


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (5 سبتمبر 2015)

جزيل الشكر على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## mhmoodsyd (15 سبتمبر 2015)

استأذن حضرتك اريد نمازج لتقارير leea واكواد 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

شكراً إخوانى ... جزانا وجزاكم الخير كله


----------



## سليم صبرة (30 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكورين اخواني علي الانجاز


----------

